# Pipe unions



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd be interested too.

Maybe I've been putting them in backwards for years.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

I was ready to throw a yellow flag but I didn't because he stated that it really didn't matter. But, as with many trades, the basis for many idiosyncrasies are often rooted in something valid. I just can't figure out what it is for pipe unions.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

really don't know what he is talking about...BUT...this is what we were told in school...when installing unions..install so that you can pull towards you for the most leverage to tighten...:yes:


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> really don't know what he is talking about...BUT...this is what we were told in school...when installing unions..install so that you can pull towards you for the most leverage to tighten...:yes:


With a union, aren't you using a backing wrench of some sort, so you are actually pushing and pulling at the same time? At least I do...


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

jlmran said:


> With a union, aren't you using a backing wrench of some sort, so you are actually pushing and pulling at the same time? At least I do...


 you sure are alway use a back up wrench ...just saying what we were told in plumbing school...1974 version..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> you sure are alway use a back up wrench ...just saying what we were told in plumbing school...1974 version..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Got it. I was 2 years old when that class was taught :thumbup:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

jlmran said:


> got it. I was 2 years old when that class was taught :thumbup:


"baby"


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I know the reason I need everyone who wants to know to send me 29.95 plus a 3 dollar educational fee and I will send you the answer. No refunds after answers are sent.:whistling2:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

jlmran said:


> I had a professional plumber tell me today that there is a 'correct' way to install typical steel threaded pipe unions...that is, correct orientation relative to the direction (flow) of the water. I didn't catch which side of the union is supposed to 'receive' the water. He did state that for all practical purposes it really didn't matter, but a true plumber always installs them in the correct manner.
> 
> Can anybody offer reasoning to this logic?


Thats odd. I might know that guy. I was told the same thing when I was a pup. I thought he was just pulling my leg.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

same thing as right handed/left handed brooms:wink:maybe gas unions if even that matters


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

ben's plumbing said:


> "baby"


I wasn't born yet. :laughing:


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

I studied the bevels that seat together, and in a way it does make sense to put the nut on the upstream side...maybe more so with steam. Couldn't find a good pic online and forgot to take one when I had the union in my hand. Stupid me.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

I know around omaha anyway they always put the 1 before the 6 in local 16,oh wait thats the plumbers union not the pipefitters union! :laughing:


----------

